# Ordering directly from SXK



## Gimli (1/11/18)

Hi All
I've been thinking about placing an order with SXK. I really want a billet box clone and a vape shell for it. They sent me their catalogue. 

Does anyone have any experience with importing vape things? How would i work out what Customs etc would end up costing. Don't want a nasty surprise when it arrives here. 

I'm waiting to hear from them if they would use a courier and the cost of it. I don't want to use the post office.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (1/11/18)

Gimli said:


> Hi All
> I've been thinking about placing an order with SXK. I really want a billet box clone and a vape shell for it. They sent me their catalogue.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with importing vape things? How would i work out what Customs etc would end up costing. Don't want a nasty surprise when it arrives here.
> ...


You can contact my wife, she works for Pasiwa - Import Export Company 012-342 4118. She should be able to give you an estimate. Ask for Pauline

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (1/11/18)

Would SXK not be wholesales only as in Bulk orders not Singles?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gimli (1/11/18)

Norman Anderson said:


> You can contact my wife, she works for Pasiwa - Import Export Company 012-342 4118. She should be able to give you an estimate. Ask for Pauline


Thanks, Will do that once they get back to me with shipping prices.



CaliGuy said:


> Would SXK not be wholesales only as in Bulk orders not Singles?


The price list shows prices for single units also. I'd assume they ship single items. Plus if |I do end up going ahead with it, I'm sure i'd be able to find more forum members that might want some of the other items, and make it a worthwhile order then.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel (1/11/18)

I might be keen on a few things .... if I don't order from 3F

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (1/11/18)

Gimli said:


> The price list shows prices for single units also. I'd assume they ship single items. Plus if |I do end up going ahead with it, I'm sure i'd be able to find more forum members that might want some of the other items, and make it a worthwhile order then.



Check if they want minimum qty’s, if not I would be keen on a few things too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gimli (1/11/18)

She told me if I just order 1 billet box and bridge, then it would be $30 for DHL, just want to make sure about the customs now, want to see if I can make a plan before Xmas, after I get my bonus. They said courier would take about a week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (1/11/18)

I’d be keen on a few items too if you go ahead with a GB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (1/11/18)

Ditto here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/11/18)

I would also be keen.


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/11/18)

Gimli said:


> Hi All
> I've been thinking about placing an order with SXK. I really want a billet box clone and a vape shell for it. They sent me their catalogue.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with importing vape things? How would i work out what Customs etc would end up costing. Don't want a nasty surprise when it arrives here.
> ...



Not sure how you currently communicating with SXK but if you want I have someone there that i used to communicate via what's app with , made life much easier than mailing all the time.

The more the quantity the cheaper you gonna get the iteams there is no MOQ but I would try and get more than one to make it worth while.
Ordering one BB is gonna cost you like $100 if you order 5 or more will probably only land up costing $60 a unit .

As for a exact customs amount that all depends on the day and the officer of the day.
They charge what ever they please.
But to be safe i would say bank on around R50-R100 a BB .

Hope this helps and if you need that contact PM me bud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JohnoF (2/11/18)

Would also be keen..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (2/11/18)

Also keen


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/11/18)

Gimli said:


> Thanks, Will do that once they get back to me with shipping prices.
> 
> 
> The price list shows prices for single units also. I'd assume they ship single items. Plus if |I do end up going ahead with it, I'm sure i'd be able to find more forum members that might want some of the other items, and make it a worthwhile order then.


I might want a few things.


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/11/18)

With everyone chiming in... I'll take a copy of that catalogue...


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/11/18)

Nevermind... The dumbass that is I now sees that you posted it in your first post.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/11/18)

Depending on when the order is placed, I might want in too


----------



## Gimli (2/11/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Depending on when the order is placed, I might want in too


If i do end up placing a order, it will be mid december, need to see if i'm getting a bonus 1st

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/11/18)

Gimli said:


> If i do end up placing a order, it will be mid december, need to see if i'm getting a bonus 1st


Thanks @Gimli

Reactions: Like 1


----------

